# Bessa 66



## PWhite214 (Jul 24, 2014)

My Father's Day Present, complete with the filter set though only the yellow filter is shown.



 

Photos taken with Mamiya 645, Fuji 50D film.

Phil


----------



## timor (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice ! What about bellows ? No light leaks ?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 24, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## PWhite214 (Jul 25, 2014)

No light leaks as verified with a flashlight in the darkroom.  The shutter speeds are ok, at least as tested with B&W film.  I could shoot a roll of color film, but there is plenty of latitude there too.  I mostly plan to use it for B&W.  

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## timor (Jul 25, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------

